# brummen  beim laden des Aspire 9300



## NetteMann (7. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich abends mit nem Bekannten der DJ ist auflege und dabei mein Aspire am Ladegerät habe, habe ich eine leises dauer brummen was man jedoch durch die 200W Endstufe hört. Mach ich das Ladegerät ab, ist das brummen weg.

Nun meine Frage: 

Wie schalte ich das brummen ab? Klar Ladegerät ab fertig ... Soll aber auch mit nicht brummen. Jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## AndreG (17. Juni 2008)

Moin,

Nimm mal die Batterie raus. Und dann ans Netz. Das Brummen könnte vom Laden der Batterie stammen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## hela (17. Juni 2008)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> Nimm mal die Batterie raus. Und dann ans Netz....


Ich glaube nicht, dass das eine gute Idee ist. Sicherlich handelt es sich bei dem Brummen um Netzbrummen und stammt vom Netzteil. Allerdings verzichten manche Hersteller der Netzteile auf die Ladeelkos, da der Akkumulator im Notebook die Glättungsfunktion übernimmt. Wenn das Netzteil einen konventionellen Transformator besitzt (merkt man am Gewicht), sollte man den Akku lieber im Notebook lassen. Ansonsten wird das Notebook mit ungeglätteter Betriebsspannung versorgt.
In der Bedienungsanleitung steht bestimmt ein Hinweis, wenn das Gerät *nicht* ohne Akku mit Netzteil betrieben werden darf. Also Vorsicht!


----------



## _Lupo_ (18. Juni 2008)

Könnte das Netzteil selbst sein, die fangen oftmals nach einiger Zeit an zu brummen!


----------



## michaelwengert (18. Juni 2008)

Dein Problem hat wahrscheinlich mit folgendem zu tun:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erdschleife

ganz unten sind auch Lösungsvorschläge
http://forum.chip.de/heimkino-hifi/brummen-356988.html


----------



## PC Heini (18. Juni 2008)

Probier ev auch mal so eine Merfachsteckdose mit Netzfilter.


----------

